# Extra Charge For MSNBC-HD? (No, just a receiver problem)



## Skeeterman (Jun 24, 2003)

I'll start a new thread regarding Dish Network and their infamous MSNBC-HD channel. 

.1) I've been a D/N subscriber for years...too many..mabye.
.2) I have Classic Gold 250
.3) Plus Gold HD... $10.00 extra.

I can get all the "other" high definition channels that D/N allows, and they are always have the same channel number as the SD version.


Today, I called D/N to ask them why I wasn't getting MSNBC-HD on channel 209. The uneducated, no English speaking nitwit didn't know what foreign country he was living in. He spent at least 20 minutes trying to find if I was qualified or able to get high definition from D/N. After all that time...he tells me MSNBC-HD is on channel 9511. However, when I go to 9511 the window pops up telling me that I have to pay extra for this 9511 channel. MSNBC is not on channel 209-HD as all the others.

My next move is to drive to Littleton, Co to speak to money bags Charlie. Take my trusty Louisville Slugger for assistance.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

A question mark should be added to the title of your thread.

Based on the threatening tone of your post, we should be thankful that you don't post all that often.


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

Maybe first you should log on a chat session and ask for a rehit for your box. Thats all you need.


----------



## bigwad (Oct 19, 2006)

I'm with D*, but I'd be a little P'Od too if they want to charge me extra when we finally get MSNBC, WGN, ESPNU, etc in HD and they wanted to charge me more. I don't blame him for being extremely upset.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

Skeeterman said:


> I'll start a new thread regarding Dish Network and their infamous MSNBC-HD channel.
> 
> .1) I've been a D/N subscriber for years...too many..mabye.
> .2) I have Classic Gold 250
> ...


Its available to Classic silver (and above) with HD.

You probably are missing several other stations such a BET-HD and Speed-hd. Just call and ask them to resend authorization hits to your receiver. You can even do this from the automated system by giving it the code on the message (014 I believe).


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

bigwad said:


> I'm with D*, but I'd be a little P'Od too if they want to charge me extra when we finally get MSNBC, WGN, ESPNU, etc in HD and they wanted to charge me more. I don't blame him for being extremely upset.


Software glitch, they are not trying to charge him more. He needs a rehit.


----------



## bigwad (Oct 19, 2006)

jclewter79 said:


> Software glitch, they are not trying to charge him more. He needs a rehit.


I guess I jumped the gun, also. Can't imagine how I would've reacted had I not visited DBSTalk!


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

bigwad said:


> I guess I jumped the gun, also. Can't imagine how I would've reacted had I not visited DBSTalk!


I agree with you 100%, nobody should have to have a rehit to get the new channels when they light up. This has happened on a widespread scale for at least the last three HD channel that E* has lit. It is not a big deal for us here, but the average customer could have problems with it. They need to fix it.


----------



## Skeeterman (Jun 24, 2003)

I've been on the telephone with three different "nitwits" at D/N today. The last one with a Technical Supervisor. There is no such thing as a re-hit from Dish. It's called a re-authorization signal. And since I'm not needing a re-authorization for my VIP211K, Dish Network cannot do the re-authorization signal. D/N tells me "they" have a problem with MSNBC-HD, and it's not available yet to any HD programming. I told the nitwit to go log on to...www.dbstalk.com and read all about this MSNBC-HD that some say they have been viewing. In fact, the second and third person tells me there in no such channel as MSNBC-HD as of today.

So, it appears some "may" be getting MSNBC-HD, and others are not.


----------



## tedb3rd (Feb 2, 2006)

I am getting MSNBC-HD. If you get the standard def channel and you have the highdef upgrade for $10 (I believe) then you should get it. My 622 didn't already update when Comedy Central (and the others) went HD and I had to call and get them to reauthorize. Like your experience, it took a few calls to get to somebody who knew what the freak they were talking about... The first two had me rebooting and takingout / reinserting the card and all this other BS garbage that I had already tried and/or had nothing to do with the channel. Be patient, keep trying. Bad experiences with companies is the trend in general--not just w/DN.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I watch Morning Joe on MSNBC from Comcast in SD almost every weekday morning. No word from my local Comcast GM when C will add the HD version As soon as I get some re-routing of RG-6 completed, I will fire up the ole 722 again to see if I get MSNBC from E*. 

If not, I'll scream and holler and whip out my SCC (Secret Charlie Club) titanium-plated decoder ring to uplink a 10kv IR blast to wake up everyone at Dish! :grrr:

By God! :ramblinon


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

Skeeterman said:


> I've been on the telephone with three different "nitwits" at D/N today. The last one with a Technical Supervisor. There is no such thing as a re-hit from Dish. It's called a re-authorization signal. And since I'm not needing a re-authorization for my VIP211K, Dish Network cannot do the re-authorization signal. D/N tells me "they" have a problem with MSNBC-HD, and it's not available yet to any HD programming. I told the nitwit to go log on to...www.dbstalk.com and read all about this MSNBC-HD that some say they have been viewing. In fact, the second and third person tells me there in no such channel as MSNBC-HD as of today.
> 
> So, it appears some "may" be getting MSNBC-HD, and others are not.


I am sorry to hear you are having so much trouble but, it seems you have run into some misinformed people, which is not hard to do when calling Dish Network. They can do a rehit for you and it should be the third thing they try after having you do a soft reset and a hard reset. The press release is out so, they SHOULD be informed about MSNBC but, that does not mean that they are. Let me ask you are you receiving BETHD and SpeedHD? If not, you are supposed to be and you might ask for a rehit for one of those which will take care of MSNBC also. This problem happened with BETHD and SPEEDHD. I waited until SPEEDHD lit to call and get a rehit for BETHD before the SPEEDHD press release was out. Those 2 channels launched something like a month apart so I am afraid that you won't get MSNBC until you can convince someone to send a rehit. You might try doing a live chat some have claimed getting better service that way.


----------



## nmetro (Jul 11, 2006)

There are two ways to get a reauthorization or re-hit:

1. Go to live chat on the DISH Network Web site under customer support.
2. Call DISH and ask for Technical Support.

I learned a long time ago that DISH Network Customer Service Agents cannot work on anything ut the most simple of problems. DISH off-shored their operations a few years ago and since then their customer support has been horrible. dbstalk.com is full of horror stories. 

As for requiring re-hits, it is simple since DISH network went with color coded package names for SD and HD; people have been having problems getting new HD channels. This marketing idea is a disaster, as it is confusing to explain one's situation to a Customer Service Agent, when it is hard to understand what packages one really has. They should have gone with Classic White, Red, Blue for SD and Turbo Silver, Gold and Platinum for HD; at least the package names would not sound the same. Also, they should have moved all those in the old HD packages to the new ones when the Tiubo nameswas introduced last year. So, I suspect when programming comes along to add channels; the package names with like colors are getting mixed up. 

By the way, it took a while to figure out what I had because my bill says that I have Classic Silver, with Classic Gold Upgrade. Plus HD Gold with HD Platinum Upgrade. Why it just doesn't say Classic Gold, HD Platinum is beyond me.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

nmetro said:


> As for requiring re-hits, it is simple since DISH network went with color coded package names for SD and HD; people have been having problems getting new HD channels.


The big change was with the smart cards ... but yes, having yoru account reauthorized will help. Communicating with the CSR is a two way street ...

I wish DISH would just put a "re-auth my receivers" link on their website for us that don't want to work through the issue with a CSR.


----------



## l8er (Jun 18, 2004)

nmetro said:


> There are two ways to get a reauthorization or re-hit:
> 
> 1. Go to live chat on the DISH Network Web site under customer support.
> 2. Call DISH and ask for Technical Support.


Or ....



tnsprin said:


> You can even do this from the automated system by giving it the code on the message (014 I believe).


Did it the automated way earlier today.


----------



## jaybo25 (Jun 19, 2006)

How do you access the automated system to enter the 014 code for reauthorization?

Thanks


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

jaybo25 said:


> How do you access the automated system to enter the 014 code for reauthorization?
> 
> Thanks


Call the regular number and follow the prompts for automated support. Start with say see message.


----------



## EdN (May 5, 2007)

Skeeterman said:


> I'll start a new thread regarding Dish Network and their infamous MSNBC-HD channel.
> 
> .1) I've been a D/N subscriber for years...too many..mabye.
> .2) I have Classic Gold 250
> ...


Calm down. Simply do a "Check Switch" and everything will be fine.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2009)

which shows on MSNBD-HD are actually 1080i HD?


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

The entire programming package is transmitted in 1080i, but individual programs may either be upconverted SD or HD originated material, only the eye can tell.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

When MSNBC went HD, I had no problem getting it. BET was another story. I waited weeks for E* to realize they weren't delivering the channel to me. I had to call for a re-hit or re-authorization before BET was accessible. Not that it matters, I don't watch BET or MSNBC (HD or SD).


----------



## mdewitt (Sep 21, 2006)

I have still have HD Absolute package. Does anyone know if I should be getting MSNBC-HD? I have BET-HD.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

MSNBC, no. BET, yes. Centric/BET Jazz, yes.


----------



## festivus (Nov 10, 2008)

I have Classic Gold 250 and Gold HD. Looks like I should have been getting these new HD channels too but haven't. 

EdN advised that a check switch would work. Does this do it or do I really have to call the chimps at Dish? Or at at the very least call the number and try the automated thing?


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

Get a re-hit. Check switch may do it, but doubtful. Just do the automated or do the online chat for a re-hit, problem will be resolved.


----------



## festivus (Nov 10, 2008)

Since I hate talking on the phone, I called the number, went thru a couple of prompts, and keyed in the 014 all while I was still at work. Heard the music then hung up. Came home to see the new channels! Thanks, this worked!

It's pretty aggravating that Dish isn't proactive with something like this. Probably quite a few busy people (like me) not knowing that they're missing anything.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

How are they to know what you cannot see?

Charlie does not equip CSR's with ouiga boards.

Call in.


----------



## festivus (Nov 10, 2008)

How am I supposed to know what I should be seeing? New channels are added without contacting customers. I don't remember getting a phone call or a mailer to tell me about it. And their website stinks. And they have so many different programming packages that you need a database to keep track of them.

Why not just rehit everyone that has a package to receive the new channels? I don't think that's too much to ask.


----------

